# OBS Studio 23.0 Release Candidate



## dodgepong (Feb 9, 2019)

We're getting close to a release for OBS Studio 23.0. Thanks so much for your feedback so far! It has proved very valuable.

Here is the release candidate for 23.0. This is your last chance to test things out and give feedback on the release before it goes live. The plan is to try to get a full release out in a week or so, depending on how the release candidate performs.

Patch notes and download links:* https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/23.0.0-rc2*

As always, please give feedback on everything you can! You can also leave feedback in the #beta-testing channel on the Discord.

Known issues:

The service integration changes currently do not work on Mac or Linux.
For Linux, this is because we currently do not have a Linux-compatible version of the obs-browser source. We are aware of other browser source implementations that work on Linux, but we will need to fix the official obs-browser build with Linux before we can add the browser panels that perform the OAuth authorization and show stream chat. This is something we plan on addressing soon, but not in time for 23.0.
For Mac, unfortunately there are much more fundamental issues with rendering browser panels in Qt. To make a long story short, we encountered significant crashing issues trying to get browser panels working of Mac, and determined that fixing the issue could end up taking significant time to debug and fix, as the issue may lie in Qt itself. Thus, we're not certain at this time when we will be able to bring the service integration changes to Mac.

There's an occasional issue where the outline of hovered sources with the new source outline code won't disappear properly when exiting the preview. This should be resolve before release.

Edit (Jim):  Release Candidate 2 has been released, fixing a number of issues:

Fixed a bug where there was a chance for a crash on shutdown
Fixed a crash when starting certain types of encoders before starting the new NVENC encoder
Fixed authentication from the Auto-Configuration dialog not initializing properly
Fixed a bug where there was a chance for the program to freeze up when stopping a new NVENC encoder
Fixed a number of race conditions and memory leaks, improving the programs overall stability
Psycho-Visual Tuning is now enabled by default as a test for RC2
Increased the default size of the Twitch "Stream Stats" panel so that affiliates/partners can see their subscriber count/points
New NVENC settings are no longer exposed to the older version of NVENC (for now)
Added a missing text string for the Remux recordings dialog
The slideshow source now will update when you press OK or Apply on its properties rather than when you modify any setting. This prevents the source from reloading its images on any change.
Removed unused 'help' icons from from the title bar of many various dialogs, both new and old


----------



## laughinwhale (Feb 9, 2019)

This includes the new NVENC settings we've been testing in the last Performance Improvements builds correct?

Edit: Nevermind, sorry, it does, just checked Github.


----------



## Overflow (Feb 9, 2019)

OMG.. the new integration with twitch's elements like chat and twitch stats is AMAZING! This will reduce GPU and CPU resources usage? I mean, i usually had the pop out version of twitch chat in the second monitor, this implementation on OBS will reduce resourcers usage or it is like have a Chrome Tab opened?


----------



## Niamor (Feb 9, 2019)

Is this possible to have the integration without using Twitch as a service?
I use custom but would love to have the Twitch integration.


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 9, 2019)

Niamor said:


> Is this possible to have the integration without using Twitch as a service?
> I use custom but would love to have the Twitch integration.


Can you explain more what you mean by this? You want to have embedded Twitch chat, but without authenticating to Twitch?


----------



## Niamor (Feb 9, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> Can you explain more what you mean by this? You want to have embedded Twitch chat, but without authenticating to Twitch?


Not exactly, I don't mind at all authenticating to Twitch, I did and it works just fine but what I'd like is selecting custom as a service for streaming and still be able to stay authenticated to Twitch to have access to the chat and dashboard Docks.


----------



## WizardCM (Feb 9, 2019)

Niamor said:


> Not exactly, I don't mind at all authenticating to Twitch, I did and it works just fine but what I'd like is selecting custom as a service for streaming and still be able to stay authenticated to Twitch to have access to the chat and dashboard Docks.


Custom panels without enabling integration is something we'd like to do, but it won't be in v23 (we see no reason to delay it).


----------



## Paul van der Heu (Feb 9, 2019)

I guest stream on a developer's channel and currently can't add that channel's chat to OBS as I only have a key and can't login to the channel. There is no need to link to a Twitch channel to have access to that channel's chat. Right now I can only use the option when I am streaming on my own channel. If this is planned for a later release that's fine I guess.. I can keep the separate chat window for the time being..


----------



## 이서희 (Feb 10, 2019)

Output - >Advanced 
Psycho Visual Tuning
look ahead 
Can you explain in detail what these two functions mean?


----------



## R1CH (Feb 10, 2019)

They both have tool tips, hover your mouse on them.


----------



## GreenDragon0505 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi 

I have just installed this version and find the integration of Twitch and Mixer cool, but I stream through Restream.io and therefore I can not use it I hope it will work later regardless of the service you are logged in to continue with Restream.io stream and have the chat of Twitch and Mixer both displayed.


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 10, 2019)

Twitch and Mixer is just the beginning. We will be adding new service integrations in future versions, including Restream.io.


----------



## Steeled_Pick (Feb 10, 2019)

Liking this release build , I'd like the chat box font size to be adjustable. Thanks


----------



## Jamb0t (Feb 10, 2019)

Does stream deck not work with this version? I don't see it under the Tools tab.


----------



## Overflow (Feb 10, 2019)

Overflow said:


> OMG.. the new integration with twitch's elements like chat and twitch stats is AMAZING! This will reduce GPU and CPU resources usage? I mean, i usually had the pop out version of twitch chat in the second monitor, this implementation on OBS will reduce resourcers usage or it is like have a Chrome Tab opened?


Can someone answer me on this question? It's really important for me. Thanks :)


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 10, 2019)

I don't have any reason to expect that an embedded Twitch chat will have a noticeably different impact on CPU or GPU usage compared to having Twitch chat open in your browser.


----------



## AppleNorris (Feb 10, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> I don't have any reason to expect that an embedded Twitch chat will have a noticeably different impact on CPU or GPU usage compared to having Twitch chat open in your browser.


I think that there will be a big difference - almost every browser needs to load its core and plugins to display a window, and while doing that browser is going to hog a lot of RAM and even some CPU time. As an example:
I have 4 pages opened in a Firefox 65 and it's eating up to 2% CPU, 1GB of RAM and 117MB of VRAM - according to Windows 10's Task Manager (it may be a "bit" unaccurate about GPU RAM though). And I don't believe that it will be much easier on resources if I open just Twitch's or YT's chat popups.
OBS Studio 23.0.0 RC1 with 4 donation windows (2 unloaded), 1 chat, 1 stream information and 1 multimedia file- up to 5% CPU, 338MB of RAM and about 405MB of VRAM - still, it's according to the same TM.
For streamers with more than 16GB of RAM it might not be a problem to have such a high amount of RAM wasted on a browser, but on a middle-tier rigs with only 8GB it will be. This is why my friend usually opens his chat windows on a tablet, rather than on his second monitor.

Also, sorry if it's somewhat hard to understand what I am trying to say, english is not my first language.


----------



## ScaryRage (Feb 10, 2019)

이서희 said:


> Output - >Advanced
> Psycho Visual Tuning
> look ahead
> Can you explain in detail what these two functions mean?


Added new features to the new NVENC implementation:

Psycho-visual Tuning: Enables encoder settings that optimize the use of bitrate for increased perceived visual quality, especially in situations with high motion, at the cost of increased GPU utilization.
Look-ahead: Enables dynamic B-frames. If disabled, the encoder will always use the number of B-frames specified in the 'Max B-frames' setting. If enabled, it will increase visual quality by only using however many B-frames are necessary, up to the maximum, at the cost of increased GPU utilization.


----------



## Overflow (Feb 10, 2019)

AppleNorris said:


> I think that there will be a big difference - almost every browser needs to load its core and plugins to display a window, and while doing that browser is going to hog a lot of RAM and even some CPU time. As an example:
> I have 4 pages opened in a Firefox 65 and it's eating up to 2% CPU, 1GB of RAM and 117MB of VRAM - according to Windows 10's Task Manager (it may be a "bit" unaccurate about GPU RAM though). And I don't believe that it will be much easier on resources if I open just Twitch's or YT's chat popups.
> OBS Studio 23.0.0 RC1 with 4 donation windows (2 unloaded), 1 chat, 1 stream information and 1 multimedia file- up to 5% CPU, 338MB of RAM and about 405MB of VRAM - still, it's according to the same TM.
> For streamers with more than 16GB of RAM it might not be a problem to have such a high amount of RAM wasted on a browser, but on a middle-tier rigs with only 8GB it will be. This is why my friend usually opens his chat windows on a tablet, rather than on his second monitor.
> ...


That is what i was searching for. I have 16GB of RAM but is still better have solution like this for have minor resource usage impact :)


----------



## ntoff (Feb 10, 2019)

Do you need to delete any previous obs configuration files? For me, the RC doesn't start maximised, although the maximise titlebar icon says it's maximised, and it doesn't remember any of the dock sizes. Is this a conflict between old and new configuration files or something else?

I have it installed outside of program files on windows 10 (didn't want to disturb the vanilla obs studio so I just extracted the RC zip file to a separate hard drive).

edit: Never mind, probably a messed up setting, I removed all the window settings from the global.ini file and now it saves the window position correctly


----------



## AhornFPS (Feb 10, 2019)

I have constant lagged frames in this version, no matter if I record or not, if nvenc is set or x264, even when just previewing.

Zero lagged frames on 22.0.2.

This is a stream pc, so it shouldn't really lag frames at all, maybe an issue with a certain capture card? I use the elgato 4k60 pro and an avermedia LG4k.


----------



## Shtutik (Feb 10, 2019)

Hello guys,i cant find any info on new NVENC, Nvidia says it compares to Fast/Medium x264 yet i found a Twitch stream with OBS beta and RTX 2080(best quality settings) and quality looks on par with Veryfast x264 maybe a little better. Nowhere near x264 Fast, some people say its on par with veryfast, some people say its like fast, BUT they dont give any proof. There is only 1 video on Youtube comparing RTX Nvenc to x264 and the guy is probably paid by Nvidia. So how good is New NVENC qualitywise compared to x264 fast/medium ?


----------



## Overflow (Feb 10, 2019)

Shtutik said:


> Hello guys,i cant find any info on new NVENC, Nvidia says it compares to Fast/Medium x264 yet i found a Twitch stream with OBS beta and RTX 2080(best quality settings) and quality looks on par with Veryfast x264 maybe a little better. Nowhere near x264 Fast, some people say its on par with veryfast, some people say its like fast, BUT they dont give any proof. There is only 1 video on Youtube comparing RTX Nvenc to x264 and the guy is probably paid by Nvidia. So how good is New NVENC qualitywise compared to x264 fast/medium ?


I Will do a try tonight, I have used new nvenc with a rtx 2070 this morning at max quality and 7k bitrates. Tonight I will do x264 with Fast preset and 7k bitrates and I will post clips here.


----------



## Shtutik (Feb 10, 2019)

Overflow said:


> I Will do a try tonight, I have used new nvenc with a rtx 2070 this morning at max quality and 7k bitrates. Tonight I will do x264 with Fast preset and 7k bitrates and I will post clips here.


Thank you, im choosing between Ryzen2700x or an RTX card but theres little to no info on quality. Ryzen can go to fast 100% even medium, if RTX can do fast x264 than its very good. The difference in quality really shows in movement heavy games, old NVENC if you stream COD turn and move fast the whole stream + webcam is in pixels and looks horrible, while x264 medium looks very clean all the time


----------



## Overflow (Feb 10, 2019)

Shtutik said:


> Thank you, im choosing between Ryzen2700x or an RTX card but theres little to no info on quality. Ryzen can go to fast 100% even medium, if RTX can do fast x264 than its very good. The difference in quality really shows in movement heavy games, old NVENC if you stream COD turn and move fast the whole stream + webcam is in pixels and looks horrible, while x264 medium looks very clean all the time


You can already see a comparison from this 2 vods on twitch.

This one is 1080p@60fps, x264, Medium Preset, 8000Kbps bitrate

x264 Medium 8000Kbps

This one is 1080p@60fps Nvenc (new rtx 2070) Max Quality Preset, Psycho Visual Tunin ON, Look-ahead ON, 8000Kbps bitrate

New Nvenc (RTX 2070) Max Quality 8000Kbps

The game is Metro 2033 Redux for both streaming.


----------



## Erick Smith (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm curious about this one.

Added an Invert Polarity audio filter.
I never heard of it and would like to try this out.


----------



## Overflow (Feb 10, 2019)

Ok so, i did the test tonight. I think New Nvenc Turing Codec is more like faster o veryfast quality in high motion scene. I tried Metro 2033 Redux at 1080p@60fps with Max Quality Preset on Nvenc and 8000Kbps of bitrate, Psycho Visual Tuning and Look-ahead both enabled. VS. 1080p@60fps Fast Preset on x264 and 8000Kbps bitrate. I post here 2 clips in the point where the difference is really noticeable.

Look while i'm using the fire and doing high motion movements. x264 is way better than New Nvenc and really less blockyness.

x264 Fast Preset

Here i was with lighter and fire, and you can notice more blockyness.

New Nvenc Max Quality Preset

What do you think about that?


----------



## Narcogen (Feb 11, 2019)

AhornFPS said:


> I have constant lagged frames in this version, no matter if I record or not, if nvenc is set or x264, even when just previewing.
> 
> Zero lagged frames on 22.0.2.
> 
> This is a stream pc, so it shouldn't really lag frames at all, maybe an issue with a certain capture card? I use the elgato 4k60 pro and an avermedia LG4k.



*16:31:24.237: Windows Version: 10.0 Build 17134 (revision: 523; 64-bit)*

Windows is out of date and game mode is on by default and cannot be turned off. May or may not be causing your issue, but I thought I would mention it.


----------



## Shtutik (Feb 11, 2019)

Overflow said:


> Ok so, i did the test tonight. I think New Nvenc Turing Codec is more like faster o veryfast quality in high motion scene. I tried Metro 2033 Redux at 1080p@60fps with Max Quality Preset on Nvenc and 8000Kbps of bitrate, Psycho Visual Tuning and Look-ahead both enabled. VS. 1080p@60fps Fast Preset on x264 and 8000Kbps bitrate. I post here 2 clips in the point where the difference is really noticeable.
> 
> Look while i'm using the fire and doing high motion movements. x264 is way better than New Nvenc and really less blockyness.
> 
> ...


Yeah screenshot you can see a lot of pixels here LOL, i wonder can you go through the web with fast x 264? I think that if you will stream on NVENC a game like Apex Legends you will get pixelated image and your webcam as well which sucks a lot. So either NVIDIA lied and its not even close to x264 or NVENC in OBS Beta is not there yet, i think first one 90% just a marketing ploy.


----------



## koala (Feb 11, 2019)

A bug in rc1, as far as I see:
It's about the blue rectangle you see in the preview when you hover a source. It does not behave correctly for references.

create 2 references of the same source in the same scene
crop them differently to different sizes by alt-dragging the borders and move them a bit, so they are distinguishable
if you hover one (1), the blue rectangle is shown correctly
if you hover the other (2), the blue rectangle shows the first source (1) again, not the other source (2). Or it shows no rectangle at all.
Also observed:

the blue rectangle does not show for deactivated sources (might be intentional from developer's side, but undesired for the user - depends on why the user deactivated the source). Deactivated groups are shown, but other sources seem not.
hovering from an active source to a deactivated source, the blue rectangle stays from the previous source instead of either going away or showing the new (deactivated) source


----------



## AhornFPS (Feb 11, 2019)

Narcogen said:


> *16:31:24.237: Windows Version: 10.0 Build 17134 (revision: 523; 64-bit)*
> 
> Windows is out of date and game mode is on by default and cannot be turned off. May or may not be causing your issue, but I thought I would mention it.




updated to the last version of win 10, still having lagged frames on preview only on a stream pc.


----------



## TheRealNap0le0n (Feb 11, 2019)

With Twitch Integrated the stream key box goes away, is there anyway to run a bandwidth test while logged in to Twitch or will it be a log out and test situation?


----------



## BungleGrinder (Feb 11, 2019)

Integrated twitch chat doesn't show channel shared Bttv emotes


----------



## ntoff (Feb 11, 2019)

TheRealNap0le0n said:


> With Twitch Integrated the stream key box goes away, is there anyway to run a bandwidth test while logged in to Twitch or will it be a log out and test situation?


Could you set up 2 separate profiles, one for regular streaming, and one for bandwidth testing? Log into the regular one, use a stream key for the testing profile?


----------



## Erick Smith (Feb 11, 2019)

Erick Smith said:


> I'm curious about this one.
> 
> Added an Invert Polarity audio filter.
> I never heard of it and would like to try this out.



This is a good thing here in which it can eliminate stray signals in the audio.


----------



## AhornFPS (Feb 11, 2019)

Erick Smith said:


> This is a good thing here in which it can eliminate stray signals in the audio.


Would this mean I could add a second mic that records the room noise, like pc or very close to the keyboard and get rid of that noise on my mic audio?


----------



## gahtoh (Feb 11, 2019)

Here is a test of the new Look-ahead and Psycho tuning features on PUBG.
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/378922918
- New Nvenc
- 1080p60fps
- 8000kpbs CBR
- Max quality
- Look-ahead & Psycho tuning ON

0 frame lost with uncapped framerate on a rtx 2070 / i7 8700K


----------



## Synflood (Feb 11, 2019)

gahtoh said:


> Here is a test of the new Look-ahead and Psycho tuning features on PUBG.
> https://www.twitch.tv/videos/378922918
> - New Nvenc
> - 1080p60fps
> ...


The saved stream on twitch looks a lot better than live


----------



## DIRTY CES (Feb 11, 2019)

re installed windows 10 on my pc, fully updated i believe because windows update says i'm up to date.

i7 7700k 
cbr
preset veryfast
bitrate 8000
keyfram 2
profile i either used high or main
 xbox connect to internal elgato hd60 pro

Stream looks worse than before. I posted a log. can someone see if something is wrong please. I will try nvenc new tonight becuase I have a 2080ti.

I also stream and record at the same time.

Last question I added the capture source and now it show up GAME CAPTURE HD60 PRO and ELGATO GAME CAPTURE. Which one should I choose. They both show my xbox.

Thanks for any help.

oh forgot maybe you guys know this I reinstalled windows. I have the asus strix z270e motherboard. I don't know If i messed up here but I installed the chipset driver,audio driver,lan driver, from the product page on asus. should I have done that or left it alone because the drivers said it was from 2017. dont know if windows update put in updated drivers when I did the clean install


----------



## TheRealNap0le0n (Feb 11, 2019)

You prob shouldn't stream at 1080p60 8k bitrate unless you are partnered, twitch doesn't like more than 6k bitrate plus you limit your audience severely just FYI


gahtoh said:


> Here is a test of the new Look-ahead and Psycho tuning features on PUBG.
> https://www.twitch.tv/videos/378922918
> - New Nvenc
> - 1080p60fps
> ...


----------



## TheRealNap0le0n (Feb 11, 2019)

DIRTY CES said:


> re installed windows 10 on my pc, fully updated i believe because windows update says i'm up to date.
> 
> i7 7700k
> cbr
> ...


Have you tried streaming from the PC with the same settings to eliminate the capture card as a problem? Also is hard to help out without example video to look at, quality is subjective.


----------



## DIRTY CES (Feb 11, 2019)

TheRealNap0le0n said:


> Have you tried streaming from the PC with the same settings to eliminate the capture card as a problem? Also is hard to help out without example video to look at, quality is subjective.



No I haven't streamed a PC game yet. Here is last nights stream. https://youtu.be/H4eC0fh09x0
But for some reason its not looking as bad as when I reviewed it yesterday when my stream was over or when I was live. It happens when I run around. it got so bad that you couldn't make out the names of my last subs and my face was unrecognizable the whole screen was just a blur. my friend has the same i7 7700k we use the same settings and I was watching his stream live it looked 10 times better. my upload isn't a problem it averages around 900 to 950 mbps.

I don't know what to do....... twitch and mixer looks better. I use restream, but so does my friend. it's just so frustrating.


----------



## Erick Smith (Feb 11, 2019)

AhornFPS said:


> Would this mean I could add a second mic that records the room noise, like pc or very close to the keyboard and get rid of that noise on my mic audio?



Well, that's using some subtraction to remove or filter the sine waves around you.  I believe this feature is needed because some equipment like mics or preamps causes sound to output differently.  If recording in a live environment, some snares might sound off or the certain vowels or words are not as clear with a microphone, thus they use reverse the positive and negative in the sine wave

I'm not truly sure to what extent this is needed for as I'm still doing more reading about, so I would say build a noise filter and try it out.


----------



## Schauerland (Feb 11, 2019)

Hey there, I had several problems and crashes with the RC.
The crash happend mostly when I was streaming and started the recording.
Also when I started recording and it worked the OBS fps went down to 20-40fps and a warning came that encoding is overloadet.
I could only record or only stream without the overloaded message.

recording is new NVENC and streaming is x264

I've attached the crash logs and logs. Hope it helps. Looking forward for the new version


----------



## TimeRocker (Feb 11, 2019)

So I noticed with the current NVENC(and maybe previously as well) is at times it struggles with lots of fast light colors, and starts to slow down/stutter compared to dark. Im using an RTX 2080, set to Max Quality and the 2 options checked. In the video at this point, you can see how its clearly not a smooth 60FPS video, and it stays like this for some time. Unfortunately the OBS preview doesnt give a good indication of what youll see on stream, cuz Ive seen it be choppy in the preview, but a smooth 60FPS on stream, and vice versa. Earlier in the video it was as smooth as can be. Then later its smooth again around here, and then back to being choppy again at this point.

My GPU at MOST hit 80% usage on the graphics side of things for the game, and only hit that high because of shaders I added. As for the video encoding side, it was hanging around 20% usage the entire time and only using 1.5GB of VRAM for the encoding. Now its not a HUGE deal cuz the quality overall looks as good as my CPU was putting out at the Fast Preset while freeing up all that CPU usage, but at times it seems to have issues keeping the video at 60FPS. Now I dont know if that has something to do with streaming at 8000kbps, but with all the testing Ive done, doing that or 6k makes no difference in terms of smoothness. But I noticed this would happen in some of my local recordings as well where Id do nothing but spin the camera to test the quality. Some of the tests would be a smooth 60FPS, while others in the same exact location in game it would stutter and be sort of choppy unless I either stopped the recording and retried it, or would star the recording and not doing anything for the first 20 seconds or so. Definitely seems to be some kind of encoding issue thought where frames are getting skipped for whatever reason.


----------



## Shtutik (Feb 11, 2019)

Overflow said:


> Ok so, i did the test tonight. I think New Nvenc Turing Codec is more like faster o veryfast quality in high motion scene. I tried Metro 2033 Redux at 1080p@60fps with Max Quality Preset on Nvenc and 8000Kbps of bitrate, Psycho Visual Tuning and Look-ahead both enabled. VS. 1080p@60fps Fast Preset on x264 and 8000Kbps bitrate. I post here 2 clips in the point where the difference is really noticeable.
> 
> Look while i'm using the fire and doing high motion movements. x264 is way better than New Nvenc and really less blockyness.
> 
> ...


Yeah screenshot you can see a lot of pixels here LOL, i wonder can you go through the web with fast x 264? I think that if you will stream on NVENC a game like Apex Legends you will get pixelated image and your webcam as well which sucks a lot. So either NVIDIA lied and its not even close to x264 or NVENC in OBS Beta is not there yet, i think first one 90% just a marketing ploy.


----------



## J of JAX (Feb 11, 2019)

I have one question... does having more than one GPU help with the encoding at all? i mean 2 encoders could help if they are doing half the load? But I can also see technical problems with this... just want to know if it would be at all possible.


----------



## TimeRocker (Feb 11, 2019)

J of JAX said:


> I have one question... does having more than one GPU help with the encoding at all? i mean 2 encoders could help if they are doing half the load? But I can also see technical problems with this... just want to know if it would be at all possible.



Not in the slightest. The amount of GPU youll use when encoding, especially with RTX is so minimal that you shouldnt even be hitting 50% when streaming. You gotta remember that GPU have its own separate piece of it that is ONLY used to video encoding and wont affect your gaming experience in any way. If anything 2 GPUs would cause more problems.


----------



## SunnyMoney (Feb 12, 2019)

OK.

I7 7700k 4.8ghz
GTX 1080 TI
16GB ram

I just recently started using NVENC because streaming certain games with x264 veryfast or faster is too much strain on my CPU. NVENC is ok, but with high motions it gets pixelated really badly. The games I stream are Anthem, Division, Apex Legends, and Titanfall 2 (and others).

-Apex legends is full of action and high motion with fast moving enemies and yourself. I could stream this with Veryfast or faster and have no real problems other than the game crashing every 30-45 minutes because of high CPU usage. Streaming this game on Old NVENC was a NO-GO! SUPER pixelated, although my in game FPS was 144+ and stream FPS was 60, the quality would tank if i was running, looting, and trying to maneuver.

-NEW NVENC with Apex was no better!

with NVENC I stream at 6000bitrate, 1280x720, keyframes 2, Quality preset, High profile, B-frames 2, 60 fps, GPU 0. For the New NVENC I changed Quality to Max and left it at quality to see if I would get any change, they both are bad. I enabled Look ahead and psycho visual tuning to see a change and nothing, with them or or off.

I know this is suppose to work with GTX 10XX series, lee alone a 1080ti! But Im not seeing any real improvements.

I can say this...! When I streamed Titanfall 2 On these settings * 6000bitrate, 1280x720, keyframes 2, Quality preset, High profile, B-frames 2, 60 fps, GPU 0 * with new NVENC, The stream looked amazing, however, there was skips here and there on stream because my GPU was at 99% *i assume*. But when it did not skip it the quality of the stream was really nice! no pixels, sharp images and geometry as if I were streaming at medium x264! Also, the fact that Respawn games (Apex, Titanfall, and Titanfall 2) does not have an FPS cap slider in game that works (I've "capped" my FPS in theses games to 80 but still get 144+ fps) might be why NVENC isnt working that great on them.

These were the only 2 games I tested though, again, quality on Titanlfall 2 was amazing, but there was lag in stream often. also my "encoder is being overloaded" showed up a few times, but I have 1000 up/ 1000 down internet on a wired connection, so, yeah. Im guessing the games themselves are wanting to use the GPU to its fullest while NVENC is trying to as well to produce a clear image:

Twitch clip of Titanfall 2, NVENC new, 6000bitrate, 1280x720, keyframes 2, Quality preset, High profile, B-frames 2, 60 fps, GPU 0.

https://clips.twitch.tv/SassyTangibleSwordSaltBae


----------



## Dr Dash (Feb 12, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> We're getting close to a release for OBS Studio 23.0. Thanks so much for your feedback so far! It has proved very valuable.
> 
> Here is the release candidate for 23.0. This is your last chance to test things out and give feedback on the release before it goes live. The plan is to try to get a full release out in a week or so, depending on how the release candidate performs.
> 
> ...


Hey guys, i think this update broke the functionality of the obs-websocket. Maybe im just bumb but it works fine in 22.


----------



## Erick Smith (Feb 12, 2019)

*Twitch Feedback Without Service Integration*

I used this today on my dedicated streaming PC (Windows 10 build 17763.292) using two GTX 760's (SLi disabled) with a bitrate of 4800 and keyframe of 1 at 1280x720, 60 FPS Integer (60000/1000), Quality preset, Psycho Visual Tuning dnabled, Look Ahead disabled.  I use VoiceMeeter Potato for the audio.

I use different VSync settings for this PC and my gaming rig:

Triple Buffering = Off
Vertical Sync = 0x17777777
Vertical Sync Smooth AFR Behavior = On or 0x00000001
Vertical Sync Tear Control = 0x96861079

Feedback:  I made a clip of Overwatch during a live recording since it is a very high and intense game at times with plenty of visuals.  The results were pretty nice as I didn't experience any frame loss.  Some of this frame loss was due to VSync's normal behavior.  This test was not done with the service integration.  The Twitch player held a constant 60 fps over the NetGear A7000 wireless.  I think the quality was very nice when there was a lot of high speed motion as well as being able to process my custom Look Up Table.  I didn't experience any crashing or weird behavior from the RC.  I didn't have strange audio loss from OBS.  From the current build, OBS would just lose the microphone's audio and I have to restart VoiceMeeter to regain the audio to the input.

https://clips.twitch.tv/TrappedManlyDolphinKeyboardCat


----------



## SunnyMoney (Feb 12, 2019)

This is not compatible with OBS.Live. DO NOT update OBS.Live when prompted. My OBS will not open without crashing now!


----------



## style1925 (Feb 12, 2019)

small issues
・Warning text color is white.






issues
・settings
1. "Use authentication" is missing. Settings -> Stream (Custom...)
2. Also, the box does not gray out even when output is started. (State in which editing is possible)
*Problems occur with all service.




・Simple Output mode Default encoder (When NVENC can be used)
For users who updated from 22.0.2, the simple output encoder will be x264 even if you create a new profile.
A new user from 23.0 has been changed to NVENC.
https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/commit/79613b6696d512493395f6d15d2eea989a01c5e1
I feel that "Pre23Defaults=true" in global.ini is involved.
When I found this problem, I also found another problem. Since it is not a malfunction that occurred at 23.0, it is posted to mantis. ( https://obsproject.com/mantis/view.php?id=1356 )


----------



## Overflow (Feb 12, 2019)

Shtutik said:


> Yeah screenshot you can see a lot of pixels here LOL, i wonder can you go through the web with fast x 264? I think that if you will stream on NVENC a game like Apex Legends you will get pixelated image and your webcam as well which sucks a lot. So either NVIDIA lied and its not even close to x264 or NVENC in OBS Beta is not there yet, i think first one 90% just a marketing ploy.


New Nvenc is on Turing card, you should have improved quality even with actual OBS Stable and OLD Nvenc version. The new OBS is only for minor performance impact on the GPU, not for quality. I think Nvidia lied, that's all.

Here's some Apex with New Nvenc (Max Quality Preset, 6000Kbps)

New Nvenc, Max Quality, 6000Kbps

And another spot with flames and web, but in Faster Preset.

x264 Faster Preset, 8000Kbps

This one can be similar the Nvenc Turing Max Quality Preset i think.


----------



## J04DAN (Feb 12, 2019)

I’ve heard that using the rescale option breaks the new NVENC performance gains and makes it fall back to the previous method of encoding. 

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Fam3mon5ster (Feb 12, 2019)

*Encoder Preset*: Max Quality. If you are streaming 4K resolution on an RTX 20-Series, you will want to reduce this to Quality, as the RTX cards already run image optimizations that previous generations do not.

FYI For anyone running a RTX card @ 4k  & maybe some ultrawide *3440x1440 gamers as this is a demanding resolution as well. see if this helps if your lagging --- also a side questions to the admins is what type of image optimizations do we RTX owners have over previous gen that seems to be automatically on that we are being told to drop encoder setting? I remember reading a response on twitter when the guide was posted when someone asked the same question - in response they said max quality has 2 pass enabled - and that was the only difference is this true? and if so does that mean technically if 2 pass is automatically running regardless of preset if we choose max quality does it "double up" on this 2 pass method that it may overkill causing performance loss?


----------



## Fam3mon5ster (Feb 12, 2019)

J04DAN said:


> I’ve heard that using the rescale option breaks the new NVENC performance gains and makes it fall back to the previous method of encoding.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?



which of the 2? - rescale output (under output) or output rescale ( under video ) - btw I don't know figured i'd ask since there is 2 rescale options


----------



## Erick Smith (Feb 12, 2019)

SunnyMoney said:


> OK.
> 
> I7 7700k 4.8ghz
> GTX 1080 TI
> ...



I always had issues with playing heavy processing games on the same PC with the Game Capture for some reason as it used more CPU to capture.  When I used it on the same PC, here is what I changed:

-With that amount of bandwidth being used (the network services use the CPU too), I would add memory to at least 24 GB of RAM (suggestion). 
-The Game Mode may interfere, though I haven't found that to be the actual case yet; this can be turned off along with the DVR and recording. 
-Make sure you add the OBS folder and your games to your Windows Defender Antivirus Exclusions. 
-Check your paging file, because the requirements have changed as of October 2018 for Windows 10 (minimum = RAM / 8, maximum = RAM x 3 or 4 GB, whichever is larger).  By default, I'll bet it's set to 4 GB (like the old Windows XP requirements).  Your maximum should be 48 GB of memory.  You can use the same disk, but I recommend moving it to a second disk.
-Twitch always recommend 2 keyframes, but it's actually taking a lot of resources over the network to send 2 frames of every single start and ending point of the picture.  I recommend using 1 keyframe (like Mixer) if going live and 2 if recording locally.
-Try using a Look Up Table.  There are errors in recording and it happens per game, per motion, per scene.  Sometimes, it's due to the colors.  What you end up seeing is a lot of blocks at a high motion.  Most people will increase the bitrate to fix it, but a Look Up Table can help to fix the colors and errors in the picture.  Filmmakers use these all the time.


----------



## iFantomeN (Feb 12, 2019)

Question regarding this new build of OBS.

I do love finally having modules like chat etc without having to use streamelements, but does this have support for your BTTV & FFZ emotes/settings? I run custom inline mod actions for FFZ in my chrome browser. Will these settings transfer over? Would love to see this being built in!


----------



## kevin2K (Feb 12, 2019)

Jamb0t said:


> Does stream deck not work with this version? I don't see it under the Tools tab.




Same here, Elgato Streamdeck not working with this Build :-(


----------



## Overflow (Feb 12, 2019)

kevin2K said:


> Same here, Elgato Streamdeck not working with this Build :-(


Stream Deck works, but you need to install this version in the same folder of the older (the stable one).


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 12, 2019)

Dr Dash said:


> Hey guys, i think this update broke the functionality of the obs-websocket. Maybe im just bumb but it works fine in 22.


You need to delete the bin/64bit/Qt5Network.dll file in your OBS folder, and that will make the websocket plugin work again.


J04DAN said:


> I’ve heard that using the rescale option breaks the new NVENC performance gains and makes it fall back to the previous method of encoding.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?


To be clear here, You should always be using the rescaling option in your Video settings, unless you're trying to record and stream at different resolutions. If you need to do that, then yes, the new NVENC implementation will not work for the downscaled output, since that implementation of the encoder doesn't support rescaling. The older FFmpeg implementation does because it makes use of FFmpeg's rescaling capabilities.


----------



## OG See OH Zee (Feb 13, 2019)

Just ran a test stream and just experienced audio/video desync when streaming Apex Legends. Not sure what is the cause besides minimal encoding/rendering lags but it's jarring. Given I am using v23 I guess it goes to this thread.

Log file: https://pastebin.com/57DYjakN

VOD in question: https://www.twitch.tv/videos/379739665


----------



## Jamb0t (Feb 13, 2019)

kevin2K said:


> Same here, Elgato Streamdeck not working with this Build :-(



I fixed it just uninstalled stream deck and reinstalled.


----------



## Kiwi5alive (Feb 13, 2019)

The Steam Overlay is captured inside a Game Capture source even when it is left unchecked in the source's properties

Windows 10


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Feb 13, 2019)

I seem to have a weird thing where occasionally stream only outputs microphone, even though the other audio sources are active and have their volume bar moving. Restarting OBS seems to fix the problem. Unsure what exactly is going on with that, will have to test a bit more to try to figure it out. Only started happening with the new builds, never had problems with older builds.


----------



## Overflow (Feb 13, 2019)

Kiwi5alive said:


> The Steam Overlay is captured inside a Game Capture source even when it is left unchecked in the source's properties
> 
> Windows 10


I don't have this problem... have you tried to check and uncheck the option?


----------



## Kiwi5alive (Feb 13, 2019)

Overflow said:


> I don't have this problem... have you tried to check and uncheck the option?


This happens when having the steam overlay on and then Alt+tabbing out.

Some games tend to break during the use of a steam-overlay and then this happens


----------



## SunnyMoney (Feb 13, 2019)

Erick Smith said:


> I always had issues with playing heavy processing games on the same PC with the Game Capture for some reason as it used more CPU to capture.  When I used it on the same PC, here is what I changed:
> 
> -With that amount of bandwidth being used (the network services use the CPU too), I would add memory to at least 24 GB of RAM (suggestion).
> -The Game Mode may interfere, though I haven't found that to be the actual case yet; this can be turned off along with the DVR and recording.
> ...




Currently it says Currently allocated: 4000 MB. The initial size was 4000 and max was set to 8000. So for Initial Size in Virtual Memory, what do I put? For Maximum I changed to 48000 like you recommended.


----------



## Synflood (Feb 13, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> You need to delete the bin/64bit/Qt5Network.dll file in your OBS folder, and that will make the websocket plugin work again.
> 
> To be clear here, You should always be using the rescaling option in your Video settings, unless you're trying to record and stream at different resolutions. If you need to do that, then yes, the new NVENC implementation will not work for the downscaled output, since that implementation of the encoder doesn't support rescaling. The older FFmpeg implementation does because it makes use of FFmpeg's rescaling capabilities.



Please tell me if I understand correctly, if I play in 1080p resolution, in order to use the new NVENC I need to stream to twitch in 1080p? I can not put the output resolution 720p on the video tab?


----------



## Ayten (Feb 13, 2019)

Would be great if you could change the order of the audio inputs in the mixer.


----------



## DIRTY CES (Feb 13, 2019)

I figured out why my x264 steams were getting very blurry when moving (xbox streaming to elgato hd60pro internal pc card). Can't believe after so many post no one had an answer even after posting my log files. I was ignored and I know why, because no one had an answer. Guess what I do now so if anyone is having the same issue let me know, I'll be glad to help. Today I will try to stream with my 2080ti and see if now it looks better than my i7 7700 at veryfast or faster. I will post my finding here.

Now this should be an easy question. I will be streaming and recording at the same time at 1080p using nvenc new, I'm going to leave preset at quality not max quality right ? I'm streaming at 8k bitrate and record @ 40k. should I have look ahead and psycho tuning checked on both or just have psycho checked on both ? what recommendations for the nvenc new since I'm streaming and recording my xbox. Thanks


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 13, 2019)

Synflood said:


> Please tell me if I understand correctly, if I play in 1080p resolution, in order to use the new NVENC I need to stream to twitch in 1080p? I can not put the output resolution 720p on the video tab?


Just change your downscale in Video settings to 720p, like normal.


----------



## NordicBattalion (Feb 13, 2019)

DIRTY CES said:


> I figured out why my x264 steams were getting very blurry when moving (xbox streaming to elgato hd60pro internal pc card). Can't believe after so many post no one had an answer even after posting my log files. I was ignored and I know why, because no one had an answer. Guess what I do now so if anyone is having the same issue let me know, I'll be glad to help. Today I will try to stream with my 2080ti and see if now it looks better than my i7 7700 at veryfast or faster. I will post my finding here.
> 
> Now this should be an easy question. I will be streaming and recording at the same time at 1080p using nvenc new, I'm going to leave preset at quality not max quality right ? I'm streaming at 8k bitrate and record @ 40k. should I have look ahead and psycho tuning checked on both or just have psycho checked on both ? what recommendations for the nvenc new since I'm streaming and recording my xbox. Thanks


Why on earth would you stream with 8k bitrate? And at 1080p, you'd have very few followers and viewers due to the bandwidth it takes to watch without constantly buffering. Everyone would need at least 10mb to even watch your stream. Nvenc is terrible with less than 20k bitrate, i'd actually say 30k bitrate, new or old. And twitch isn't making it a whole lot better. If you really want to stream with decent quality, Mixer is the way to go with 10k bitrate limit compared to twitch. Since you are not affiliated, you will not be given any options to choose less encodes either which forces your viewers to that 8k, 1080p stream. 720p at 5k looks a lot better than 1080p at 8k, seriously. Especially with Nvenc.


----------



## Overflow (Feb 13, 2019)

So guys, do you prefer a 1080p@60fps 8000Kbps stream, or 720p@60fps 8000Kbps stream? I'm a partner so i have the transcode option. I was wondering if people want better quality or better resolution...


----------



## NordicBattalion (Feb 13, 2019)

A calculator would answer that. 720p at the same bitrate have 50% more pixels per line than 1080p. And at less cost for the viewer too. And less strain for the streamer rig.


----------



## grumpyed (Feb 13, 2019)

Hello. Any ideas why OBS crashes when i press Start Stream? i see that one of the threads crashed.
Pastebin - https://pastebin.com/Gruzjub3

Edit:
Nevermind, it was because NDI plugin output was active.


----------



## DIRTY CES (Feb 13, 2019)

NordicBattalion said:


> Why on earth would you stream with 8k bitrate? And at 1080p, you'd have very few followers and viewers due to the bandwidth it takes to watch without constantly buffering. Everyone would need at least 10mb to even watch your stream. Nvenc is terrible with less than 20k bitrate, i'd actually say 30k bitrate, new or old. And twitch isn't making it a whole lot better. If you really want to stream with decent quality, Mixer is the way to go with 10k bitrate limit compared to twitch. Since you are not affiliated, you will not be given any options to choose less encodes either which forces your viewers to that 8k, 1080p stream. 720p at 5k looks a lot better than 1080p at 8k, seriously. Especially with Nvenc.



I stream to restream which sends out my stream to YouTube,Twitch, and Mixer.
Why not do all 3 at the same time if you can. Also if I just pick Mixer I wouldn't be getting followers on Twitch anyway. So for me to stream to twitch and only have a few people watching that can is better than none. Remember 50% of something is better than 100% of nothing.

Also I have the 2080ti and according to nvidia this should be on par with medium x264 or fast. I have an I7 7700k which is runnig at veryfast only yesterday I put it on faster. So nvidia is saying that the new nvenc chip should look better than my cpu...... I'm I wrong for thinking this ?


----------



## Overflow (Feb 13, 2019)

DIRTY CES said:


> I stream to restream which sends out my stream to YouTube,Twitch, and Mixer.
> Why not do all 3 at the same time if you can. Also if I just pick Mixer I wouldn't be getting followers on Twitch anyway. So for me to stream to twitch and only have a few people watching that can is better than none. Remember 50% of something is better than 100% of nothing.
> 
> Also I have the 2080ti and according to nvidia this should be on par with medium x264 or fast. I have an I7 7700k which is runnig at veryfast only yesterday I put it on faster. So nvidia is saying that the new nvenc chip *should look better* than my cpu...... I'm I wrong for thinking this ?


That is the problem... SHOULD, but from many test, we can see that is pretty sure a lie. New Turing Nvenc seems to be more like faster preset, not like medium or fast for sure.


----------



## DIRTY CES (Feb 13, 2019)

Overflow said:


> That is the problem... SHOULD, but from many test, we can see that is pretty sure a lie. New Turing Nvenc seems to be more like faster preset, not like medium or fast for sure.



Damn man, I was hoping for close to medium. Oh well. I'll test tonight and compare it to yesterdays stream which was set to faster on my i7 7700k.

Can I still record at the same time ? or will it have a negative impact on quality ?

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Overflow (Feb 13, 2019)

DIRTY CES said:


> Damn man, I was hoping for close to medium. Oh well. I'll test tonight and compare it to yesterdays stream which was set to faster on my i7 7700k.
> 
> Can I still record at the same time ? or will it have a negative impact on quality ?
> 
> Thanks for the reply


You should could stream at the same time without quality impact.


----------



## DIRTY CES (Feb 13, 2019)

Overflow said:


> You should could stream at the same time without quality impact.


 Thanks


----------



## Vraelon (Feb 13, 2019)

How do I disable the 128Mbit bitrate limit in CQ mode? Fast movement on 4K60FPS local recording have blocking artifacts and blur. I don't care about crazy high bitrate as long as its below my drives write speed (150x8=1200Mbit/s), I transcode with x265 to CRF 20 after anyways. I've gone to %appdata%/obs-studio\basic\profiles\Untitled\recordEncoder.json but I don't see the max bitrate only:

{
"cqp": 12,
"preset": "hq",
"rate_control": "CQP"
}

Can anyone help?


----------



## WizardCM (Feb 14, 2019)

iFantomeN said:


> Question regarding this new build of OBS.
> 
> I do love finally having modules like chat etc without having to use streamelements, but does this have support for your BTTV & FFZ emotes/settings? I run custom inline mod actions for FFZ in my chrome browser. Will these settings transfer over? Would love to see this being built in!



I noticed nobody responded to your comment - currently, OBS does not automatically transfer your config (and I doubt it ever will). You could run obs with --remote-debugging-port=9999 and navigate to http://localhost:9999 - this'll give you access to Chrome Dev Tools for all your browser sources and panels. You can then either set the localStorage/cookieds manually, or go through and use functions like BetterTTV.settings.setSetting or something to that effect.


----------



## EHYAS (Feb 14, 2019)

RTX Nvenc is not Medium quality when streaming, it's worse than veryfast.  Horrible.  Why would they say it's close to Medium quality.  Play any fast motion game and the quality is just really bad.


----------



## kevin2K (Feb 14, 2019)

EHYAS said:


> RTX Nvenc is not Medium quality when streaming, it's worse than veryfast.  Horrible.  Why would they say it's close to Medium quality.  Play any fast motion game and the quality is just really bad.


This is not true. There are already plenty of Videos on YouTube from non sponsored People which compare the quality with x264 veryfast, fast and even Medium. The RTX NVENC Quality is at least as good as fast and almost comparable to something between fast and medium.


----------



## Erick Smith (Feb 14, 2019)

SunnyMoney said:


> Currently it says Currently allocated: 4000 MB. The initial size was 4000 and max was set to 8000. So for Initial Size in Virtual Memory, what do I put? For Maximum I changed to 48000 like you recommended.



2048 for the minimum.


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 14, 2019)

A new release candidate is out, OBS Studio 23.0 RC2. Please download it and let us know if there are any issues you encounter. Thanks for your feedback so far!

*https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/23.0.0-rc2*


----------



## NordicBattalion (Feb 14, 2019)

@dodgepong I just installed, or at least think i did. Looking at the version info on the client, it still says 22.0.3 , Is that correct? I didn't uninstall old, i just overinstalled from the .exe repo on github.


----------



## NordicBattalion (Feb 14, 2019)

And for the record, new Nvenc is very, very far off medium x264 in most things with more than 30 fps streams to twitch. I do have a 2080Ti so i have downloaded my own vods to check. I have the possibility to stream at medium x264 and i know for sure what encoder i'm going to use at least. But as a recorder at high bitrate (30k), i can definitely see the use for Nvenc. Where it REALLY shines is for those who have had issues earlier with hardware limitations. Those guys got a really nice bump in performance and can now stream at a higher quality without losing to much fps in game now.

Having said that, i do not own a black belt in video encoding, but i use my own eyes.


----------



## Overflow (Feb 14, 2019)

kevin2K said:


> This is not true. There are already plenty of Videos on YouTube from non sponsored People which compare the quality with x264 veryfast, fast and even Medium. The RTX NVENC Quality is at least as good as fast and almost comparable to something between fast and medium.


Don't look videos, try for yourself... i can confirm that new rtx nvenc isn't like medium x264 preset, it's worst even than fast x264 preset. It's more like Faster x263 preset, and you can find some test some pages behind.


----------



## Steeled_Pick (Feb 14, 2019)

I need a way to change the font size in the chat window that pops up when I launch obs. Normaly I just resize my mixer stream in browser to change the chat font but I can't do that with the obs mixer chat, otherwise I'd have to use more resources having my browser open as well as obs. :(


----------



## ntoff (Feb 14, 2019)

Would it be relevant at some point to just stop calling it the new NVENC? Eventually it's just going to be what's current, doesn't it make more sense to name it NVENC (nvidia) and rename the old one to NVENC (ffmpeg)?

Also, does the new nvenc only work with driver version 4xx.xx and above? Or can you use drivers as old as 3xx.xx? I thought you needed the "latest" drivers (again, define latest? same issue with calling it "new", it's only new / latest now, it won't be true in a year). I'm using 388.71 drivers and the  "new" nvenc still shows up. Are all the optimisations inside OBS itself and it works with any driver? Or were my impressions correct in that you need the "latest" nvidia drivers for new nvenc to function? If so, it makes sense to hide the new nvenc option entirely if unsupported drivers are detected, just as it hides the amd or intel encoders on unsupported hardware.

Also when "new" nvenc is selected, the rescale option box is un-checkable, I know why, don't explain it, but it makes more sense to just hide it like is done with the look ahead and psycho visual boxes when you switch back to the old nvenc. I feel many new users will try to click on that rescale box and be confused as to why it's not working. Just hide it for the sake of confusion. Replace it with a label with the output resolution if that's the only reason it was chosen to keep that box / dropdown there.


----------



## Chie (Feb 14, 2019)

The "resize output to source size" currently doesn't work with alt cropped sources, even if it works with sources cropped using the crop/pad filter.
This would be very convenient for recording only part of the screen.


----------



## DIRTY CES (Feb 14, 2019)

okay guy here are the link to both my streams done with x264 and nvenc new.  Streaming XBOX elgato hd60pro internal card

i7 7700k ,CBR , bitrate 8000k, faster,  keyframe 2 , profile main, Also recording at the same time using New NVENC 40k bitrate

YouTube
https://youtu.be/zOVQACAXvag
Twitch
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/379762131

2080ti CBR,bitrate 8000k, quality, psycho tuning checked,,,,, Also recording at the same time 40k bitrate
YouTube
https://youtu.be/kncZefoDSVU
Twitch
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/380275728

Take a look see what looks better. My eyes are numb now.


----------



## DIRTY CES (Feb 14, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> A new release candidate is out, OBS Studio 23.0 RC2. Please download it and let us know if there are any issues you encounter. Thanks for your feedback so far!
> 
> *https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/23.0.0-rc2*



I know this is a stupid question, but I don't want to loose my sources.

Do I just run the exe and it will update ? or do I uninstall the old ? What is the best method.


----------



## sendblink23 (Feb 14, 2019)

DIRTY CES said:


> I know this is a stupid question, but I don't want to loose my sources.
> 
> Do I just run the exe and it will update ? or do I uninstall the old ? What is the best method.


You won't lose them, the Beta uses the same User Settings from your: UserName>AppData>Roaming>obs-studio> folder on both normal OBS Studio and Beta

You can replace the files


----------



## DIRTY CES (Feb 14, 2019)

sendblink23 said:


> You won't lose them, the Beta uses the same User Settings from your: UserName>AppData>Roaming>obs-studio> folder on both normal OBS Studio and Beta
> 
> You can replace the files


 
So I just run the EXE or do I have to uninstall the previous one ?


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 14, 2019)

Either way. Scenes are stored in your user folder, not the OBS folder. If you uninstall it will ask you if you want to keep your data -- say Yes to that. Or just install over the existing one.


----------



## DIRTY CES (Feb 14, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> Either way. Scenes are stored in your user folder, not the OBS folder. If you uninstall it will ask you if you want to keep your data -- say Yes to that. Or just install over the existing one.


 
Thank you.


----------



## DIRTY CES (Feb 14, 2019)

What is the lastest version of directshow for obs. Before this release I was only able to select Elgato Game Capture HD as video source. Now with the new release I was able to select Game Capture HD60 Pro and what I realized was that when I opened the elgato program I was able to put the setting on the HD60pro to best quality and when I selected Game Capture HD60 Pro instead of Elgato Game Capture HD in OBS my stream didn't really get blurry and when I put it back to Elgato Game Capture HD my stream got very blurry. My guess is that if I select Elgato Game Capture HD the best quality setting in the Elgato program doesn't carry over. It only carrys over to OBS if I have Game Capture HD60 Pro as my video capture device. I'll take a picture of the settings when I get home if you like. I did a little google search and it came up as it was directshow. so I was wondering what the latest one is because it may have more settings like picture quality going from good to best like the elgato software.
 Hope you guys understood what I was saying, it's hard to explain without pictures.


----------



## TimeRocker (Feb 14, 2019)

Idk why people keep expecting quality equivalent to Medium x264. It was never touted that it would be that good of quality. As far as I can tell with my RTX 2080 with everything set to best possible quality, the current build is somewhere around the quality between Faster and Fast x264, and this is streaming at 1080p60 at 8000kbps. The only issue Ive had is it seems like occasionally it doesnt hold the 60FPS consistently at times, but even so, previously my CPU could always hold the game at 60FPS so I couldnt get that anyway, and now my game is 60FPS 100% of the time from NVENC freeing up my CPU. I did notice however last night that after overclocking my GPU by just 100Mhz, it seemed to REALLY smooth out video and keep the stream at a smooth 60FPS much better than before the overclock.

The main thing is NVENC is completely freeing up your CPU for the most part to be used on a single PC setup, which for most is ideal as a Dual PC Setup shouldnt even be considered until you are partnered or have massive cash just laying around. The current NVENC is WAY better than the previous if you never tried it. Old NVENC was closer to the Super Fast preset with CPU encoding, so this is a big step up.


----------



## Padinn (Feb 14, 2019)

*EDIT* FIXED
Fixed by disabling OBS preview, which was running on secondary monitor. 

So my specs:
i9 9900k
RTX 2080 TI Gaming X Trio
16GB Ram

I am trying the new encoder settings as recommended. It seems like my encoder is constantly overloaded no matter what I do. I am trying to stream at 720p60 at 6k Bitrate to Twitch. I have tried limiting FPS, changing to quality, turning off look ahead, ect. I limited my FPS to 100 in Apex Legends (it renders at pretty much locked 144FPS in game) and it still happens. Is it possible Gsync is the cause of the issue? Like I said, no matter what I do once in game it lags horribly, like 25-30ms render time.

I just discovered when alt tabbed in the background typing this it continues to stream/render and its at .6ms - PERFECT! But as soon as game becomes active window it tanks again to sub 30 fps. I do have OBS set to high priority.


----------



## Overflow (Feb 14, 2019)

Padinn said:


> So my specs:
> i9 9900k
> RTX 2080 TI Gaming X Trio
> 16GB Ram
> ...


I heard something about that, yes, Gsync can be the problem. Do a try without it activated if you can.


----------



## JollyAustin (Feb 14, 2019)

PC Specs:
8700K cpu
Gigabyte Z370 HD3P mobo
Quadro P4000 8gb GPU
32gb DDR4 @3200mhz memory

Audio Specs:
ASUS USB-BT400 Bluetooth adapter
Sennheiser Momentum True Wireless earbuds

I can be listening to audio on my PC but as soon as I open up 23.0 RC2 my pc audio mutes and I still see desktop audio being monitored within OBS.  If I disable bluetooth and listen with non-bluetooth earbuds that are jacked into the PC and start 23.0 RC2 I get no muting.  I believe this could be a bluetooth issue for this test build.  Something to look at.  Thanks.


----------



## Padinn (Feb 14, 2019)

Fixed it by disabling OBS preview, which was active on secondary monitor.


----------



## Somnia (Feb 15, 2019)

I cannot use the "chat dock" for mixer. It's defaulting to my primary monitor and is "larger" than I can reach to re-size it. Nothing I can do to change it, tried re-installing and nothing still does it. This was not happening last night though. 3 monitor setup.

*EDIT* I was able to fix this by "reseting" my UI


----------



## Vraelon (Feb 15, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> We're getting close to a release for OBS Studio 23.0. Thanks so much for your feedback so far! It has proved very valuable.
> 
> Here is the release candidate for 23.0. This is your last chance to test things out and give feedback on the release before it goes live. The plan is to try to get a full release out in a week or so, depending on how the release candidate performs.
> 
> ...


CQP is still broken in RC2, bitrate is capped at 128Mbit/s causing blocking and bluring on 4K60FPS local recordings. I opened recordEncoder.json and I see no bitrate cap, only the following:

{
    "cqp": 12,
    "psycho_aq": false,
    "rate_control": "CQP"
}


----------



## loopy750 (Feb 15, 2019)

TimeRocker said:


> Idk why people keep expecting quality equivalent to Medium x264. It was never touted that it would be that good of quality.


https://i.imgur.com/dFE4Gu5.png


----------



## TheRealNap0le0n (Feb 15, 2019)

DIRTY CES said:


> No I haven't streamed a PC game yet. Here is last nights stream. https://youtu.be/H4eC0fh09x0
> But for some reason its not looking as bad as when I reviewed it yesterday when my stream was over or when I was live. It happens when I run around. it got so bad that you couldn't make out the names of my last subs and my face was unrecognizable the whole screen was just a blur. my friend has the same i7 7700k we use the same settings and I was watching his stream live it looked 10 times better. my upload isn't a problem it averages around 900 to 950 mbps.
> 
> I don't know what to do....... twitch and mixer looks better. I use restream, but so does my friend. it's just so frustrating.


YouTube Re-encodes the video and compresses it heavily thats why it looks bad, Try 1600x900 it's barely perceptible to the eye and will artifact much less. Also I haven't used restream but it could be the case the it is re-encoding as well. BTW if you're affiliated on Twitch restream is against your contract TOS just a heads up.


----------



## TheRealNap0le0n (Feb 15, 2019)

DIRTY CES said:


> No I haven't streamed a PC game yet. Here is last nights stream. https://youtu.be/H4eC0fh09x0
> But for some reason its not looking as bad as when I reviewed it yesterday when my stream was over or when I was live. It happens when I run around. it got so bad that you couldn't make out the names of my last subs and my face was unrecognizable the whole screen was just a blur. my friend has the same i7 7700k we use the same settings and I was watching his stream live it looked 10 times better. my upload isn't a problem it averages around 900 to 950 mbps.
> 
> I don't know what to do....... twitch and mixer looks better. I use restream, but so does my friend. it's just so frustrating.


your stream looks good on twitch just not on YouTube FWIW. Also until you get partnered on Twitch you won't have transcodes so you may be limiting your viewership with such high resolutions and bitrates.


----------



## TheRealNap0le0n (Feb 15, 2019)

DIRTY CES said:


> I know this is a stupid question, but I don't want to loose my sources.
> 
> Do I just run the exe and it will update ? or do I uninstall the old ? What is the best method.


you can export your scenes and settings just to be sure, it's wise to save them after working on them for a long time anyhow


----------



## ggondra (Feb 15, 2019)

Usage of graphics card increased more than rc1.
Deactivating "Preview" will decrease usage.


----------



## Overflow (Feb 15, 2019)

ggondra said:


> Usage of graphics card increased more than rc1.
> Deactivating "Preview" will decrease usage.


I don't think so. I have tried right now, with preview enabled GPU impact is around 5%.


----------



## SunnyMoney (Feb 15, 2019)

kevin2K said:


> This is not true. There are already plenty of Videos on YouTube from non sponsored People which compare the quality with x264 veryfast, fast and even Medium. The RTX NVENC Quality is at least as good as fast and almost comparable to something between fast and medium.



It depends on the game honestly. I can say on my GTX 1080ti, when I use new NVENC and tested The Division it looked ok honestly 8000 bitrate, high qulaity, 2 keyframe, psycho visual and look ahead off at 900p. But with Titanfall and Apex, they use a lot of GPU, so I had to downscale to 720p for them use bicubic. It was pretty I have to admit, when i stood still but when i started running, sliding shooting, it either got really pixelated or started dropping frames


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Feb 15, 2019)

Really love the automatic remux feature. Though, I would really love if I could set a separate directory for those automatic remuxes. I record to local storage to ensure good speed when recording higher quality footage, but then remux to an external drive for long-term storage.


----------



## SunnyMoney (Feb 15, 2019)

EHYAS said:


> RTX Nvenc is not Medium quality when streaming, it's worse than veryfast.  Horrible.  Why would they say it's close to Medium quality.  Play any fast motion game and the quality is just really bad.



it depends on the game honestly. I can say on my GTX 1080ti, when I use new NVENC and tested The Division it looked ok honestly 8000 bitrate, high qulaity, 2 keyframe, psycho visual and look ahead off at 900p. But with Titanfall and Apex, they use a lot of GPU, so I had to downscale to 720p for them use bicubic. It was pretty I have to admit, when i stood still but when i started running, sliding shooting, it either got really pixelated or started dropping frames


----------



## LunarPeter (Feb 15, 2019)

Is there a difference between "browser panels" and "browser sources"? I am asking this because I am waiting for an update that fixes the crashing caused by browser sources on OS X. So if they are two words for the same thing, I will know that more patience and waiting is required.


----------



## WizardCM (Feb 15, 2019)

LunarPeter said:


> Is there a difference between "browser panels" and "browser sources"? I am asking this because I am waiting for an update that fixes the crashing caused by browser sources on OS X. So if they are two words for the same thing, I will know that more patience and waiting is required.


Browser sources and panels are powered by the same thing (CEF) but are technically different. Sources are within the canvas (and need to be rendered by us off-screen) and panels are dockable widgets that load as normal.

What kind of crashing, in what situation, which version of macOS? When did it start, and what pages are you trying to load?


----------



## pattax (Feb 15, 2019)

Is the "rescale output" just temporarily disabled for the new NVENC or is this gone forever?


----------



## DIRTY CES (Feb 15, 2019)

TheRealNap0le0n said:


> YouTube Re-encodes the video and compresses it heavily thats why it looks bad, Try 1600x900 it's barely perceptible to the eye and will artifact much less. Also I haven't used restream but it could be the case the it is re-encoding as well. BTW if you're affiliated on Twitch restream is against your contract TOS just a heads up.



No I'm not affiliated on Twitch. Thanks for the response. I change a settings and it doesn't blur as bad now


----------



## saxtrain.ttv (Feb 15, 2019)

Padinn said:


> *EDIT* FIXED
> Fixed by disabling OBS preview, which was running on secondary monitor.
> 
> So my specs:
> ...



I have the same setup as you and I would highly recommend using x264 slow preset as the 9900K can handle it, key frame interval of 2, bitrate 6000, custom buffer 9000.  X264 slow looks much better than the new nvenc.  This will also give your gpu some more headroom for obs and the games.


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 15, 2019)

pattax said:


> Is the "rescale output" just temporarily disabled for the new NVENC or is this gone forever?


When using the encoder directly through the NVIDIA SDK instead of FFmpeg, the ability to rescale on the encoder is not available. Generally speaking, it is recommended to rescale in Video settings, not output settings. The only case where it's useful to rescale on the output is if you are simultaneously streaming and recording, and you want those each to have different resolutions. In this case, it is recommended to use the old NVENC encoder, since the new one does not support rescaling.


----------



## NordicBattalion (Feb 15, 2019)

DIRTY CES said:


> okay guy here are the link to both my streams done with x264 and nvenc new.  Streaming XBOX elgato hd60pro internal card
> 
> i7 7700k ,CBR , bitrate 8000k, faster,  keyframe 2 , profile main, Also recording at the same time using New NVENC 40k bitrate
> 
> ...


Thanks for the upload. I can definitely see that the x264 in this case, looks far better on twitch. Might not be the same in other games where movement isn't as high though.


----------



## TimeRocker (Feb 15, 2019)

loopy750 said:


> https://i.imgur.com/dFE4Gu5.png


I stand corrected. Seems like the RTX is a little bit lower in the chart, but its definitely not medium quality, and only sometimes looks like fast, but generally only when there isnt a whole lot of movement going on.


----------



## LunarPeter (Feb 15, 2019)

WizardCM said:


> Browser sources and panels are powered by the same thing (CEF) but are technically different. Sources are within the canvas (and need to be rendered by us off-screen) and panels are dockable widgets that load as normal.
> 
> What kind of crashing, in what situation, which version of macOS? When did it start, and what pages are you trying to load?



I made a post here https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-22-0-3-crashing-randomly-on-10-13-6.99090/

and a bug report here https://obsproject.com/mantis/view.php?id=1354

Trying to load streamlabs notifications


----------



## Tiyo (Feb 15, 2019)

Hey guys,

I updated my graphic card from 980TI to 2080TI and decided to try out OBS 23.0 RC1 couple of days ago with the new codec because on some games (like Apex Legends) I have been dropping a couple of frames (2-3) in the OBS output.

My specs:
i7 6700k (OCed to 4,4Ghz)
NVIDIA RTX2080TI
32GB RAM Dominator PLATINUM 2666Mhz
Win10 regularly updated (win game mode disabled)

Unfortunately I don't have them logs, but OBS 23.0. RC1 settings which I used were:

Rate control: CBR
Bitrate: 7000 (partnered on Twitch)
Keyframe interval:2
Preset: Max quality
Profile: high
Look ahead: check
Psycho Visual tuning: check
Gpu: 0
Max B-frames: 2


PUBG on 1600x900 looked really good, no dropped frames. However, when I switched streaming Apex Legends, I have been dropping sometimes more than half frames (the signal output from OBS had between 25-45fps).
OBS reported missing most of those frames due to rendering lag.

Checked task manager to see what is going on & saw my CPU being bottleneck (Apex games uses all of the cores up equally and even though my settings which use CPU are set to the lowest, my CPU was still a problem.)

Since I couldn't stream properly and also my stream deck wasn't working, I decided to go back to OBS 22.0.2 and see if I can try to stream with old settings where I have only been losing a couple of FPS (2-3 sometimes).
Stream did look less pretty comparing to new nvenc definitely, but I could stream Apex Legends with 57-59 FPS in output which was decent enough (60fps only when I was standing still).

OBS 22.0.2. settings:
Output mode: simple
Bitrate: 7000 (partnered on Twitch)
Encoder preset: High quality
Custom Encoder Settings: keyint=120

On both versions I had replay buffer active for highlights and no local recordings.
Used same scenes with same sources.

I read somewhere earlier in this thread that sometimes media source files can cause additional CPU usage even when they are currently inactive on the scene, is that correct? I also use 2 cameras (1080p) for my streams. Only one is added to the gameplay scene, though.

Anyone got idea what could cause such a difference in CPU usage between OBS 22.0.2 and OBS 23.0 RC1?

Any help would be greatly appreciated as I know 23.0. is going live soon and I just want to be able to stream games like Apex Legends without mentioned issues <3


----------



## SunnyMoney (Feb 16, 2019)

Hello all, 
If youre like me you tried out Apex Legends and became EXTREMELY addicted due to the great mechanics and fast gameplay! BUT... every once in a while the game just ... POOPS! and closes and you dont know why! You complain that the game is new and unoptimized. Then a week later you play Anthem on release, and as youre having a great time in the environment and during a loading screen the game crashes. Or as youre doing something it crashes. I brought this to the attention of one of the devs on Twitter and he says "Its a possible software conflict issue" ??????? (confused at first) I began to turn of everything. VOicemeter banana, Razer, Task Manager, and Google chrome just in case. but still had crashes. I also stream on a Single PC setup, so this was very frustrating to me. 
My rig: 7700k 4.8ghz, GTX 1080ti, 16GB 
This was really troublesome because I was able to stream Anthem beta with no problems at all and Apex is so fun, it sucks getting a crash mid game or when there is 2-5 squads remaining. I know my setup isnt the most current BUT its ok. After disabling/ turning off a lot of programs except OBS, I started to think the "conflict" was with OBS. I then googled Apex crashing, and after thoroughly searching forums and different ways to say "apex crashing" i came across an r/nvidia thread and a r/obs thread about the new NVIDIA 418.81 was the cause and that these guys were rolling back there NVIDIA drivers to 417.XX and after they did so Apex did not crash anymore. And majority of these guys were RTX 2070 and 2080 owners. Me having a GTX 1080ti figured, why not try the same. I did a clean install of 417.XX and tested streaming both games for 30+ mins - 1 hour tests and have had no crashes in Apex or Anthem. 
I should also mention that on the new 418 drivers my NVENC wasnt looking good AT ALL or was EXTREMELY laggy ( I assume because of high GPU usage), and after I rolled back NVENC works great even at 1080p Lanczos, quality, with Look ahead and psycho visual on!  No lag at all. 
P.S. 
this video helped me understand how to rollback my driver and how to do it properly: https://youtu.be/IwOgB3EMAHM


----------



## ggondra (Feb 16, 2019)

Please allow me to save the settings for x264 and nvenc separately.


----------



## DIRTY CES (Feb 16, 2019)

Having an audio desync issue when streaming for a while on the new release, streamed for 7 hours last night and by the end my mouth was  1 word behind. was using nvenc new,,,,,,,,,,,, the recording as fine


any suggestions


----------



## WizardCM (Feb 17, 2019)

ggondra said:


> Please allow me to save the settings for x264 and nvenc separately.


You can do this via the Profiles menu along the top of the main OBS window.


----------



## themigty (Feb 17, 2019)

Hey there, got a quick question/problem report.

So I've been using the live version of OBS studio without any problems and just tried this one (the New Nvenc version) out for FPS/quality increase. 

The in-game FPS does seem better, but for some reason I'm getting frames dropped due to "encoding lag" in Apex, but other games work really well and that being said it's the first time I had those kind of dropped frames. Why are they appearing? I thought if I get to 100% GPU usage it will be rendering frames that are dropping.


----------



## ggondra (Feb 17, 2019)

WizardCM said:


> You can do this via the Profiles menu along the top of the main OBS window.


Wow, why did I find this now? Thanks, man.


----------



## Schauerland (Feb 17, 2019)

Still getting encoding overload and fps drops in OBS when I record with new NVENC while streaming 720p60 @4000k with x264 medium.
Same settings with old NVENC no problem


----------



## Tiyo (Feb 17, 2019)

themigty said:


> The in-game FPS does seem better, but for some reason I'm getting frames dropped due to "encoding lag" in Apex, but other games work really well and that being said it's the first time I had those kind of dropped frames. Why are they appearing? I thought if I get to 100% GPU usage it will be rendering frames that are dropping.



Got the very same issue myself, explained it couple of posts before you. Still no answer :(


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 18, 2019)

Here is the Twitter info thread about Apex and OBS: https://twitter.com/OBSProject/status/1093974215877951493

Apex uses quite a bit of GPU as it's a new game that doesn't have optimized GPU drivers yet, and thus you need to make room for OBS to use the GPU as well.


----------



## Dobreyshiy (Feb 18, 2019)

Got "codec overload" red square for many streams, and found issue just yesterday.

Dear OBS devs, you messed something in Twitch servers list. When I chose "Europe: Germany, Frankfurt", my stream going to "Marselle, France" or something like that instead, with way worce bandwitch. Log shows that is my issue - frames get dropped due not enough upload speed. Before yesterday, can't find any issues in the logs.

I chose Amsterdam Server, and my issue was fixed.

By the way, not all Twitch servers are listed in OBS - for example, Oslo server are missing, and Helsinki one too.

Or its just my config messed up?

Can't post my OBS log for now - I'm on work.

Im suggest to everyone with codec overload check their Twich servers connections with software like TwitchTest. Too high bitrate for chosen Twitch server may be your issue.

Dear OBS devs, can we get additional frame drops indicator - dropped frames due to network problems?


----------



## Steeled_Pick (Feb 18, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> Here is the Twitter info thread about Apex and OBS: https://twitter.com/OBSProject/status/1093974215877951493
> 
> Apex uses quite a bit of GPU as it's a new game that doesn't have optimized GPU drivers yet, and thus you need to make room for OBS to use the GPU as well.


Use the Quality or performance Profile /w Apex and not high quality, at least for now


----------



## theGuyWithTheProblem (Feb 18, 2019)

Well, looks like this beta version works great, but, on a dedicated streaming pc obs is eating 50% from my rtx2070 (downscaling from 1440 to 1080, high profile, high quality 3 b frames 7.8mbps bitrate on twitch) , can't complain. Psycho tuning is weird, if you have a webcam, your picture will be worst, some area form the scream will be razor sharp, some not and is changing all the time especially if you play fast fps games as Apex, i unchecked this option. For those streaming from one pc, Apex is crazy eating the GPU, you can help limiting the fps in line arguments +fps_max 85 ( 85 is more than enough, u can't see anyway even 85 :)  ) I did test x264 (slow) vs new nvenc, new nvenc looks better in fast motion.


----------



## Khaduran (Feb 18, 2019)

SO I have been messing around for about a week and couldn't get my head around why Apex Legends was taking 100% of my GPU power (2070). Even with V-sync ON.

Apparently there is 2 different settings for G-sync that need to be disabled for it to work. After I turned G-sync OFF on 2 places. I can now stream at 60fps and *MAX settings in both OBS and the Game *(1080p in game). Game lands on about 50% GPU. So the total load is about 80-90%GPU when I stream Apex now.

Check vids here for proof: https://mixer.com/KhadHD?clip=jA5YAhoIH0yDwXNOlsH7ig


Some situations can make it lag on stream (Like explosions) but overall I'm very happy I got it to work :D


----------



## overmouse (Feb 18, 2019)

Hey guys, used new nvenc on stream pc with 1050TI, now i can stream on 900pX60fps, thats amazing.
But when i used both settings "look-ahead" and "psycho visual tuning", preset "quality", profile "high", gpu loads only for 50% and not more. 
Is there any chance to increase that loading, and get more quality?


----------



## FortuN (Feb 18, 2019)

Khaduran said:


> SO I have been messing around for about a week and couldn't get my head around why Apex Legends was taking 100% of my GPU power (2070). Even with V-sync ON.
> 
> Apparently there is 2 different settings for G-sync that need to be disabled for it to work. After I turned G-sync OFF on 2 places. I can now stream at 60fps and *MAX settings in both OBS and the Game *(1080p in game). Game lands on about 50% GPU. So the total load is about 80-90%GPU when I stream Apex now.
> 
> ...




Would be good to explain where those 2 settings are and how to do it for upcoming peps having problems with this, just saying :)


----------



## Scardigne (Feb 18, 2019)

Alright to "force scaling in game capture down to 720p" but encoding @ 1080p to keep overlay crispy with performance improvements?


----------



## MrFrenglish (Feb 18, 2019)

@overmouse Increase your B-frames


----------



## overmouse (Feb 19, 2019)

@MrFrenglish  Yp, i did it to 4 (forget to mention that), but loading still kept on 50% ;/


----------



## Synflood (Feb 19, 2019)

1. Could you tell me please, with the help of the new coder you can stream simultaneously on Twitter and YouTube? If it is possible, is it possible to specify different bitrate and other settings? will there be an increased load on the graphics card in this regard?
2. And the second question, if my game is in 1080, and I in the "OBS - > Video" settings put the output resolution 720p60, the advantages of the new codec will not(for example, such as increased performance due to direct sending data from video memory)?


----------



## MrFrenglish (Feb 19, 2019)

@overmouse Increase even more then! You can go higher.


----------



## daniellangeplays (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi,
For some reason my OBS randomly freezes and I get encoding and rendering lag.

I'm running two computers with capture cards hooked up.
Black Magic Intensity Pro 4k - Gameplay
Avermedia LGX - Facecam

My dedicated streaming computer got an GTX 1050 for nvenc only.
GPU usage is about 40% when streaming, CPU usage is about 30-40%
But I'm getting sudden spikes in performance where my 1050 GPU suddenly drops to 0% and then spikes up to 100% before stabilizing at 40% again.
Partnered streamer, running 1080p60 output

Again, I'm using a dedicated streaming rig.

Clip of frame drop:
https://clips.twitch.tv/AttractiveAstuteSandstormTwitchRPG

Running OBS 23. RC2

NVIDIA NVENC H.264 (new)
CBR 6000
Max Quality
High
Look-ahead: yes
Psycho Visual Tuning: Yes
Max B-frames 4

Specs:
GTX 1050
AMD FX-8350
32GB DDR3
Win 10

Log attached.
What can I do?

Also seems like OBS is having problems if I flick or move my mouse really fast around as well.
Bitrate spikes to 9k+ even though "Enforce streaming service encoder settings" are checked.

Best Regards.
Daniel Lange


----------



## overmouse (Feb 19, 2019)

@MrFrenglish actually nope, 4 is maximum on settings ;/


----------



## MrFrenglish (Feb 19, 2019)

@daniellangeplays I recommend you to join the Discord server and post you issue there. You can also analyze your


overmouse said:


> @MrFrenglish actually nope, 4 is maximum on settings ;/



@overmouse Well then I guess your GPU is just too good! Imo thats good news.


----------



## Narcogen (Feb 19, 2019)

Is anyone looking for any notes on plugin compatibility on this build yet? obs-websocket doesn't seem to want to load on the RC for me.. logfile just says "obs-websocket.dll not loaded" without more information.


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 19, 2019)

Are you on RC1? Or if you're on RC2, did you install RC2 over RC1? Do you still have the bin/64bit/Qt5Network.dll file in your OBS folder? If so, delete it to get the websocket plugin running again.


----------



## Narcogen (Feb 19, 2019)

RC2 and I did install over RC1. I will delete that .dll.

Update: Okay, that seems to have done it.

For the sake of clarity, I've done a fresh install of RC2 in a separate folder.

I've manually installed the 2 other plugins I regularly use: obs-ndi and transition override matrix. They both work.

If I manually install obs-websocket, that includes a QT5Network.dll file, but in obs-plugins/64bit, not in bin/64bit.

Then I delete the one in bin/64bit and keep the one in obs-plugins/64bit and that seems to work.

Thanks.


----------



## Selphadur (Feb 19, 2019)

This release candidate is really choppy for me no matter what settings I choose. Had no problems with test-9, but with this one videos are stuttering, although dropped frames are like 0.2%. Recording at 1440p60, RTX2080. Settings tested Quality, Performance, Max Performance. No visual tuning or look ahead was applied. FLV, MKV, MOV. Same. 48fps or 60fps - same.


----------



## Djerelle (Feb 20, 2019)

The lack of communication ability in this thread concerns me but does not surprise me.


----------



## Selphadur (Feb 20, 2019)

Update:
It seems that this problem mostly affects Game Capture mode. When running display capture, same game, same settings, the problem is almost gone. Changing from CQP to VBR and bumping bitrate to around 80k almost eliminates this problem completely. While using around 50-60k it is somewhat still noticeable. Note that it was noticed running Metro Exodus. I thought it may be RTX problem or DX 12. But no matter RTX on or off, DX 12 or DX 11. It still persists. Even when GPU usage is bellow 80-90%. Something is really wrong with Game Capture as Display Capture is almost buttery-smooth, even with full GPU load.


----------



## NordicBattalion (Feb 20, 2019)

Even with a 2080 Ti and a GTX 1080 at my disposal (NDI user) i feel Nvenc just doesn't work. Trying the highest quality possible at 7k bitrate and it is almost crap compared to x264 faster. I have been streaming at 100 fps for a while and it is even more noticeable there. I'm glad i can choose x264, but the issue is OBS is such a hog for the videocard for the rendering job. As soon as a game takes more than 84% gpu recources, frames are lost due to rendering. There's gotta be a way to lower that somehow. It's pretty much the difference between medium and high settings in game. I have done all the steps to make in game % lower, limit fps at 100, limit hz on screen to 100 etc.


----------



## Necroshader (Feb 20, 2019)

@Fenrir speaking about nvenc custom encoder options, just add same field as in x264 - "x264 options". I've personally tested some settings and found that non default aq-strength is pretty useful in my case for nvenc.


----------



## Deleted member 175885 (Feb 20, 2019)

Does anyone know when the official release date of OBS Studio 23.0 is scheduled?


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 20, 2019)

I think it's safe to expect a release later this week. We've been hard at work fixing up bugs from people's reports and are just about ready to do.


----------



## Overflow (Feb 20, 2019)

NordicBattalion said:


> Even with a 2080 Ti and a GTX 1080 at my disposal (NDI user) i feel Nvenc just doesn't work. Trying the highest quality possible at 7k bitrate and it is almost crap compared to x264 faster. I have been streaming at 100 fps for a while and it is even more noticeable there. I'm glad i can choose x264, but the issue is OBS is such a hog for the videocard for the rendering job. As soon as a game takes more than 84% gpu recources, frames are lost due to rendering. There's gotta be a way to lower that somehow. It's pretty much the difference between medium and high settings in game. I have done all the steps to make in game % lower, limit fps at 100, limit hz on screen to 100 etc.


It's simple, you need to cap your fps more until your gpu have sufficient headroom for OBS. Try cap it to 90fps, after that, try 80fps etc... Don't change your screen hz, only cap fps with in-game frame limiter or RivaTuner.


----------



## NordicBattalion (Feb 20, 2019)

Yeah, that's what i am doing. 100 fps is ok to play, but below that and i am starting getting motion sickness. Have to play older games at medium to stay below 85% on a 2080 ti. Feels silly.


----------



## Overflow (Feb 20, 2019)

NordicBattalion said:


> Yeah, that's what i am doing. 100 fps is ok to play, but below that and i am starting getting motion sickness. Have to play older games at medium to stay below 85% on a 2080 ti. Feels silly.


Motion sickness is only in your mind, people can play at 30fps without problem, i can't believe you can't play under 100fps come on... if you want to stream and play with a single PC, this is the compromise. You HAVE to cap your fps and/or drop down your in game graphics settings until OBS have enough headroom. There aren't other solutions.


----------



## Selphadur (Feb 20, 2019)

Overflow said:


> Motion sickness is only in your mind, people can play at 30fps without problem, i can't believe you can't play under 100fps come on... if you want to stream and play with a single PC, this is the compromise. You HAVE to cap your fps and/or drop down your in game graphics settings until OBS have enough headroom. There aren't other solutions.


Of course people can play at 30fps who are used to it. I used to it when I was a child. Most of us were used to it when they were kids or had low-end PCs. But when you go 60+ fps you can't go back. At least I can't. My eyes start to hurt and I start to feel dizzy if I play at 30fps. For the same reason I hesitate to play at like 90fps 90hz or 144hz 144fps, because I feel when I will get used to it it would be hard to come back, so I cap framerate at 60fps. At least for now.


----------



## sonezu (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi guys, I'm not sure if this is the right place for my request but I cannot enable the proper key on the second decklink output of my decklink duo (which has no internal keyer as far as I know).
I've switched colors to RGB but don't have a proper black/white key out on my second sdi-output.
Fill on both outputs work great!


----------



## DDRBoxman (Feb 20, 2019)

@sonezu, some quick things to check. Make sure that the connectors are bound in the Desktop video software. Also remember that the connectors don't match the device names.

Decklink duo (1) should be bound to sd1 & sdi1 and Decklink Duo (2) should be bound to sdi3 & sdi 4 in the desktop video app. Then you should be able to output to Decklink Duo (1) or Decklink Duo (2) in the OBS UI.

I'm working on having OBS auto config these settings, but it needs more work.


----------



## sonezu (Feb 20, 2019)

DDRBoxman said:


> @sonezu, some quick things to check. Make sure that the connectors are bound in the Desktop video software. Also remember that the connectors don't match the device names.
> 
> Decklink duo (1) should be bound to sd1 & sdi1 and Decklink Duo (2) should be bound to sdi3 & sdi 4 in the desktop video app. Then you should be able to output to Decklink Duo (1) or Decklink Duo (2) in the OBS UI.
> 
> I'm working on having OBS auto config these settings, but it needs more work.


That goes for the 2nd generation as well as for the 1st (which we use)?


----------



## DDRBoxman (Feb 20, 2019)

According to this page the original duo only supports internal keyers. Which means that you have to send the content you want keyed into the second channel on the card. So that card won't give you the white / black output.

https://softron.zendesk.com/hc/en-u...ards-can-support-internal-and-external-keying

http://www.magicsoft.tv/presentations/keying.html


----------



## Steeled_Pick (Feb 21, 2019)

daniellangeplays said:


> Hi,
> For some reason my OBS randomly freezes and I get encoding and rendering lag.
> 
> I'm running two computers with capture cards hooked up.
> ...



I would probably remove these sources, test without them. Could be one of them or the filters within the sources are causing it. Give it a try.

20:42:09.199: adding 21 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 21 milliseconds (source: bokeh)
20:42:09.199: 
20:42:09.221: adding 21 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 42 milliseconds (source: CleanMoving)
20:42:09.221: 
20:42:17.214: adding 21 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 64 milliseconds (source: bokeh)
20:42:17.214: 
20:42:17.235: adding 21 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 85 milliseconds (source: CleanMoving)
20:42:17.235: 
20:42:25.255: adding 21 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 106 milliseconds (source: CleanMoving)
20:42:25.255: 
20:42:49.265: adding 21 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 128 milliseconds (source: bokeh)
20:42:49.265: 
20:42:53.925: Max audio buffering reached!
20:42:53.925: adding 832 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 960 milliseconds (source: facecam)

It will make your stream stutter and most likely make audio out of sync


----------



## Valcry (Feb 22, 2019)

Is my understanding correct, that it's not longer possible to record and stream simultanously in two differen Resolutions using the new NVENC Encoder? 

That would be quite bad.


----------



## WizardCM (Feb 22, 2019)

Valcry said:


> Is my understanding correct, that it's not longer possible to record and stream simultanously in two differen Resolutions using the new NVENC Encoder?
> 
> That would be quite bad.


Currently, correct, and that's a limitation on NVIDIA's end (I think). As soon as they provide the ability, we will expose it again.


----------



## RYAM77 (Feb 23, 2019)

Sometimes, I am unable to record games with the latest build of OBS because there would be an issue where the game capture would not preview and record games. Switching encoders, deleting and re-adding scenes, and restarting both the game and OBS did not help. Restarting my PC was a temporary fix before the problem persisted. Is this a problem with older-gen cards, or is it a problem on OBS's end? I run an R5 2600X and a GTX 1080.


----------



## NordicBattalion (Feb 23, 2019)

From Nvidias new drivers 419.17 that was released yesterday:

What’s New in Version 419.17 WHQL

• Supports NVENC/NVDEC on NVIDIA Turing GPUs 
• NVENC API has been updated to support HEVC B-frames on Turing GPUs. 
• NVENC API adds the capability to output the encoded bitstream, and motion vectors from Motion-Estimation-only mode to video memory. This avoids the overhead of copying the output from system to video memory for processing pipelines operating directly on video memory. 

• NVENC API now accepts CUArray as an input buffer. 
The SDK contains a sample application to demonstrate how to feed Vulkan surface to NVENC using VulkanCUDA interop.


----------



## jellysandwich (Feb 23, 2019)

NordicBattalion said:


> From Nvidias new drivers 419.17 that was released yesterday:
> What’s New in Version 419.17 WHQL
> *• Supports NVENC/NVDEC on NVIDIA Turing GPUs*
> • NVENC API has been updated to support HEVC B-frames on Turing GPUs.
> ...



Pretty vague description there, so I downloaded the new video codec SKD 9.0 - this was in the release notes:



> In NVIDIA Video Codec SDK release 9.0, following features have been added:
> Encode Features::
> *1. Improved encoded quality for Turing GPUs*
> 2. HEVC B-frame support (Turing GPUs only)
> ...



Does this mean that turing gpus get better quality _now with the new drivers_? Or did they just list it as a " new feature" even though it's been at max quality all along

(I vaguely remember reading that OBS was using SDK 8 and would upgrade to SDK 9 when it came out)


----------



## OLAF_SAVAGE (Feb 23, 2019)

Which settings would you recommend for me for the new NVENC:)

Here is my pc setup https://i.imgur.com/4DBPnk1.png

my upload is  50 Mbps
:)


----------



## OLAF_SAVAGE (Feb 23, 2019)

gahtoh said:


> Here is a test of the new Look-ahead and Psycho tuning features on PUBG.
> https://www.twitch.tv/videos/378922918
> - New Nvenc
> - 1080p60fps
> ...




Can you please take a screenshot of all your settings in obs i have the same gpu and cpu and my quality is not as good as yours.


----------



## NordicBattalion (Feb 23, 2019)

jellysandwich said:


> Pretty vague description there, so I downloaded the new video codec SKD 9.0 - this was in the release notes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vague description? I just copied whatever what is said in the release PDF of the driver. I can't just write shit up without a source man.


----------



## Overflow (Feb 23, 2019)

NordicBattalion said:


> From Nvidias new drivers 419.17 that was released yesterday:
> 
> What’s New in Version 419.17 WHQL
> 
> ...


So... Turing can now have better quality NVENC in OBS with this drivers, or... ?


----------



## NordicBattalion (Feb 23, 2019)

Overflow said:


> So... Turing can now have better quality NVENC in OBS with this drivers, or... ?


With the current version of OBS, i don't think so. Just a guess here, but i think we have to wait for a final release in a week or two. I have a hard time believing OBS suddenly gets better with a videocard driver update, at least from a quality standpoint.

Remember, OBS is open source and people behind that incredible program do this in their own free time. I feel really spoiled to have such a tool, for free.


----------



## Overflow (Feb 23, 2019)

NordicBattalion said:


> With the current version of OBS, i don't think so. Just a guess here, but i think we have to wait for a final release in a week or two. I have a hard time believing OBS suddenly gets better with a videocard driver update, at least from a quality standpoint.
> 
> Remember, OBS is open source and people behind that incredible program do this in their own free time. I feel really spoiled to have such a tool, for free.


Yes i was talking about the final release. maybe OBS devs can update some kind of stuff in OBS for let it have better quality with Turing Updated Nvenc Codec idk...


----------



## jellysandwich (Feb 23, 2019)

NordicBattalion said:


> Vague description? I just copied whatever what is said in the release PDF of the driver. I can't just write shit up without a source man.



I'm not sure why you thought I was referring to you 
.. obviously nvidia wrote it, and obviously I meant nvidia was being vague


----------



## NordicBattalion (Feb 23, 2019)

jellysandwich said:


> I'm not sure why you thought I was referring to you
> .. obviously nvidia wrote it, and obviously I meant nvidia was being vague



You quoted my post, maybe that is the reason?

Anyway, all good.


----------



## OLAF_SAVAGE (Feb 23, 2019)

! i have a problem when I stream There is no desktop sound in my obs is only on the beta version on the normal its works fine! Someone knows what to do?


----------



## Erick Smith (Feb 24, 2019)

OLAF_SAVAGE said:


> ! i have a problem when I stream There is no desktop sound in my obs is only on the beta version on the normal its works fine! Someone knows what to do?



Two places: 
1.  The Windows Sounds properties in the Playback tab, check to see what is at the default. Inspect your audio properties if needed.
2.  In OBS, next to the Desktop Audio properties, click the sprocket and then Properties.  It might be set to the default, which should tie to the MME default audio, but sometimes you have to change it to the sound card selected.


----------



## SkiaTheShade (Feb 24, 2019)

I've been testing the new OBS RC and it seems no matter what NVENC settings I am getting an "Encoder Overloaded" message and my stream quality gets really choppy and laggy, but OBS shows no dropped frames or issues other then the "Encoder Overloaded" message. Is anyone else having this issue? I have an RTX 2070, i7 9700k, and 16GB of RAM with 2 1440p monitors, one is 144hz with G-Sync and the other is 60hz.


----------



## NordicBattalion (Feb 24, 2019)

SkiaTheShade said:


> I've been testing the new OBS RC and it seems no matter what NVENC settings I am getting an "Encoder Overloaded" message and my stream quality gets really choppy and laggy, but OBS shows no dropped frames or issues other then the "Encoder Overloaded" message. Is anyone else having this issue? I have an RTX 2070, i7 9700k, and 16GB of RAM with 2 1440p monitors, one is 144hz with G-Sync and the other is 60hz.


Going to guess a few things as i have seen this a lot lately.
You are on Nvidia 418.91?
Streaming Apex?


----------



## SkiaTheShade (Feb 24, 2019)

NordicBattalion said:


> Going to guess a few things as i have seen this a lot lately.
> You are on Nvidia 418.91?
> Streaming Apex?


Is this a common issue? I'm using driver version 419.17 and streaming World of Warcraft.


----------



## NEE (Feb 24, 2019)

SkiaTheShade said:


> I've been testing the new OBS RC and it seems no matter what NVENC settings I am getting an "Encoder Overloaded" message and my stream quality gets really choppy and laggy, but OBS shows no dropped frames or issues other then the "Encoder Overloaded" message. Is anyone else having this issue? I have an RTX 2070, i7 9700k, and 16GB of RAM with 2 1440p monitors, one is 144hz with G-Sync and the other is 60hz.



Had the same issue until I set the process priority to High in Advanced settings.

RTX 2080 Ti, i7 7700k, 16GB Ram, with 2 1440p monitors, 144hz with G-Sync and the other is 60hz


----------



## NordicBattalion (Feb 24, 2019)

SkiaTheShade said:


> Is this a common issue? I'm using driver version 419.17 and streaming World of Warcraft.


Yes, very common. The thing is that OBS needs some GPU no matter what codec you are using. OBS uses this for rendering purposes. Just like Chrome uses GPU when you use hardware accelerator. You get the idea. Solution is to limit GPU usage in game just enough so that you have a little bit for OBS. Limit fps works great for this purpose. 418.91 was really bad. It helped me a lot going back to 417.71. However, i haven't tried 419.71 which is supposed to have some Nvenc enhancements.


----------



## SkiaTheShade (Feb 24, 2019)

NEE said:


> Had the same issue until I set the process priority to High in Advanced settings.
> 
> RTX 2080 Ti, i7 7700k, 16GB Ram, with 2 1440p monitors, 144hz with G-Sync and the other is 60hz



I did that as well, it seems to help but it's still pretty frequent.



NordicBattalion said:


> Yes, very common. The thing is that OBS needs some GPU no matter what codec you are using. OBS uses this for rendering purposes. Just like Chrome uses GPU when you use hardware accelerator. You get the idea. Solution is to limit GPU usage in game just enough so that you have a little bit for OBS. Limit fps works great for this purpose. 418.91 was really bad. It helped me a lot going back to 417.71. However, i haven't tried 419.71 which is supposed to have some Nvenc enhancements.



Yeah that makes total sense. I never had this issue on my previous hardware and the old NVENC though, which should have less headroom then this.


----------



## NordicBattalion (Feb 24, 2019)

we can only hope cause having both is a really great tool to have around.


----------



## MrMarblz (Feb 25, 2019)

Can we get an updated ETA on the version 23 official release?  I know that question is annoying, and the answer is likely "it's done when it's done".  But I haven't seen anything from the mod's about it in awhile, and I am very excited about this one.  Thanks!


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 25, 2019)

Apologies for the lack of announcements. We were planning on releasing this past Thursday, but that afternoon we got word about the passing of a member of the OBS team, and decided to delay the release. Our new target release date is Monday morning PST.


----------



## Deleted member 175885 (Feb 25, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> Apologies for the lack of announcements. We were planning on releasing this past Thursday, but that afternoon we got word about the passing of a member of the OBS team, and decided to delay the release. Our new target release date is Monday morning PST.



FUCK YES. THANK YOU.


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 25, 2019)

Presumably that reaction was to the part of my message about the announcement of the expected release date.


----------



## ktfright (Feb 25, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> Apologies for the lack of announcements. We were planning on releasing this past Thursday, but that afternoon we got word about the passing of a member of the OBS team, and decided to delay the release. Our new target release date is Monday morning PST.


Oh man, my condolences to his family.


----------



## NordicBattalion (Feb 25, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> Apologies for the lack of announcements. We were planning on releasing this past Thursday, but that afternoon we got word about the passing of a member of the OBS team, and decided to delay the release. Our new target release date is Monday morning PST.


Condolences to the team and the members family. Man, that's tough.


----------



## Overflow (Feb 25, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> Apologies for the lack of announcements. We were planning on releasing this past Thursday, but that afternoon we got word about the passing of a member of the OBS team, and decided to delay the release. Our new target release date is Monday morning PST.


Any news about the new sdk with Nvidia driver? OBS already use SDK 9?

PS: Condolences


----------



## MrMarblz (Feb 25, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> Apologies for the lack of announcements. We were planning on releasing this past Thursday, but that afternoon we got word about the passing of a member of the OBS team, and decided to delay the release. Our new target release date is Monday morning PST.



My most sincere condolences to the OBS team and the member's family.  Please take whatever time you guys need, I know what it is like to deal with a close loss.  I apologize for asking, I had no idea.


----------



## Fenrir (Feb 25, 2019)

Overflow said:


> Any news about the new sdk with Nvidia driver? OBS already use SDK 9?
> 
> PS: Condolences



We are not using SDK 9 at this time, but will look in to it for future releases.


----------



## jellysandwich (Feb 25, 2019)

it looks like the new video sdk does increase quality.  slightly for h264 and significant for h265

https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/...-about-nvenc-in-turing-/post/5312877/#5312877


----------



## daniellangeplays (Feb 25, 2019)

Steeled_Pick said:


> I would probably remove these sources, test without them. Could be one of them or the filters within the sources are causing it. Give it a try.
> 
> 20:42:09.199: adding 21 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 21 milliseconds (source: bokeh)
> 20:42:09.199:
> ...



Old reply, but these are only video files, with no audio. Even "Facecam" doesn't have audio attached to it, so it's not really an issue.
I appreciate the comment however ^^


----------



## Overflow (Feb 25, 2019)

Fenrir said:


> We are not using SDK 9 at this time, but will look in to it for future releases.


So better quality with RTX Nvenc can be expected with new OBS release in the future with updated Nvidia SDK is that right?


----------



## Jaybonaut (Feb 25, 2019)

Fenrir said:


> We are not using SDK 9 at this time, but will look in to it for future releases.



Oh my, I thought this was what it was _all about.  _Doesn't SDK 9 have the quality improvements?


----------



## Overflow (Feb 25, 2019)

Jaybonaut said:


> Oh my, I thought this was what it was _all about.  _Doesn't SDK 9 have the quality improvements?


Nope, the improvement quality is on Nvenc RTX Chip, you can see quality improvement even with older version of OBS because it's all about the chip on the GPU. The new OBS version is about reduced resources impact (this even for GTX cards) but, with the new SDK i think there could be more quality improvements for RTX cards with a newer OBS version with updated SDK.


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 25, 2019)

The new SDK 9 doesn't really have anything to do with NVENC quality at all. There are some notes about NVENC in there but they don't really have any bearing on OBS.


----------



## Overflow (Feb 25, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> The new SDK 9 doesn't really have anything to do with NVENC quality at all. There are some notes about NVENC in there but they don't really have any bearing on OBS.


Really? FeelsBadMan


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 25, 2019)

OBS Studio v23.0 is now live! https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/23.0.0

Thanks so much for your testing and bug reports! It was immensely helpful for making v23 possible. With that, we'll be closing this thread.

If you have more ideas, feel free to use the Ideas and Suggestions forum, and if you have problems, please report them in the appropriate support forum.


----------

